
Show HN: Improovi: Simple suggestion boxes for businesses - bradtx
https://improovi.com
======
bradtx
Hey HN,

I had the urge to build a minimalist online suggestion box, so here it is. I'm
curious to see if anyone here has a use case for it. It's pretty basic right
now; you can create a traditional suggestion box for employees, or you can
make public boxes and collect feedback from customers. Public boxes have their
own link for easy sharing (i.e. you could put it in an email, send via chat,
etc.).

Ideas for the future:

\- QR code generator for boxes (reduces friction when getting the customer to
your box)

\- Voting

\- Ability to show or hide your identity when submitting a suggestion

\- Forms/Surveys

\- Pretty much anything else-- I'm open to suggestions

------
brudgers
The 'How it works' link doesn't go to that section. In general, the landing
page could tell me everything on one laptop screen. The least important thing
_to me_ is giving you my email and putting it at the top of the information
hierarchy makes me worried that the site is mainly about harvesting an email
address. To put it another way, giving you my email has a cost _to me_ and the
site asks for that payment before telling me what I am buying.

Good luck.

